# Tires for racing in snow and ice



## mmorra (Dec 28, 2004)

What are your favorite clincher tires for racing in snow and ice?


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

Any tire that is good in the mud will be a good snow tire. Pressure as low as possible. No tire works on ice unless it has studs, which of course are not allowed.


----------



## mmorra (Dec 28, 2004)

I assume that wider is better, so should I go for the 34 mm version? I wonder what people are planning to use at U.S. Nationals in Madison come January.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> Any tire that is good in the mud will be a good snow tire. Pressure as low as possible. No tire works on ice unless it has studs, which of course are not allowed.


Generally my preference in really cold temps for ice and packed snow is a fat file tread with low pressure. If it's sunny and around freezing the course will become slushy so I'd opt for a more aggressive tread.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

ZoomBoy said:


> Generally my preference in really cold temps for ice and packed snow is a fat file tread with low pressure. If it's sunny and around freezing the course will become slushy so I'd opt for a more aggressive tread.


Agree with this

If well frozen, wide, file tread, and as low as you can go. Warmer and getting slushy, narrow and very aggressive - lots of times the firmer ground is not far under the mess and a narrow tire will cut through and hook up while a wide tire will slide around on the slime.


----------



## outcast7 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've run the vittoria pro XN on frozen courses with good results. I don't know if any cross tire does well in snow... I'm not sure a wider tread would really help you there.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

This past weekend in icy to wet snow conditions I didn't have luck with the Griffo pattern. I had better luck with the Vittoria XM and went with ultra aggresive clinchers on sunday. Those with the new Limus really like that tire.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

mmorra said:


> I assume that wider is better, so should I go for the 34 mm version? I wonder what people are planning to use at U.S. Nationals in Madison come January.


Better make sure your tires don't measure more than 33 in Madison. If you are spot checked and measure wider, you will be scrambling for a buddy's wheels or become a spectator.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

I've never done a race that was all snow, even here in New England. The races that come to mind all had portions that got muddy or because they were under some tree cover, never got too much snow in the first place. Can't imagine a file trad tire would have been a good choice. If it snows, I throw my mud tires on.


----------

